# Madrid to Malaga travel



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi all

What is the best way of getting from Madrid to Malaga?

Fly or train? 

& which airline (if it is flying) has the most options for times?

I have not yet moved over to Spain (boo!) but have to travel to Madrid for work soon and want to travel down to Malaga from there afterwards for a few days to see the folks before coming back


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The "Ave" high speed train is the best apparently, around 2 hours. But fairly costly. The cheapest way would be coach, but - hhhhmmmm!!!???? I dont know about flights, but I suspect it'll be dear

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I think ryanair do that route


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

The AVE is about 70 euros each way and takes about two and a half hours.


----------



## jmthomas (Jun 13, 2010)

AVE would be the best bet - avoid the airports and delays, also stay off the roads on fridays and saturdays - it is now summer and very congested if you time it badly.


----------

